# Game Thread: Utah/Bucks Bradley Center Oct 13



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2007-08 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Utah Jazz - 2006</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>51 - 31 (.622)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>First, Northwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>31 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 21</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Milwaukee Bucks - 2006</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>28 - 54 (.341)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fifth, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>18 - 23</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 31</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season - 2006 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>101.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.474</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.455</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>37.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season - 2006 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>104.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.465</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.480</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Boozer, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>74</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Okur, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>80</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>80</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Harpring, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>77</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Fisher, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>82</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Kirilenko, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>70</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Giricek, G</TD><TD class=inTxt>61</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Millsap, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>82</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brewer, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>56</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Miles, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Araujo, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Collins, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>82</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>49</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Jerry Sloan</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Redd, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>53</TD><TD class=inTxt>26.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>68</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Patterson, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>81</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Boykins, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bell, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>82</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bogut, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Villanueva, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ilyasova, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>66</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gadzuric, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>54</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Skinner, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>67</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Greer, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Noel, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>68</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Markota, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Reiner, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Larry Krystkowiak</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
http://www.nba.com/games/20071013/UTAMIL/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Andrew Bogut said he spent "probably the best two years of my life" in Salt Lake City. He didn't even get to spend 24 hours in Utah this time around, but he was still able to help the Milwaukee Bucks earn a 90-81 preseason victory over the Utah Jazz at EnergySolutions Arena on Wednesday night.
> 
> Bogut, sporting a close-cropped haircut and a few extra pounds of muscle, hardly looked like the shaggy former Ute star center from Australia who led his team to the Sweet 16 in the 2005 NCAA Tournament. But some of his post moves were recognizable to Ute fans in attendance. Bogut scored 10 points with seven boards in the Bucks' win. It was the second game of a back-to-back after the Bucks had posted a win in Wisconsin over the Bulls Tuesday night.
> 
> ...





> "A lot of time in a player's third year — especially with big guys — the light bulb comes on, they get comfortable in their skin and in their place in the league," said Krystkowiak. "(Bogut) has developed in the post and we are working on making things easier for him. Offensively, we haven't run a whole lot of things for him at this point. So what he's done offensively has been self-manufactured, but we're going to try to work on running some things for him as the preseason goes on."



Bucks expecting big things from Bogut


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Turnovers are a bad thing:



> The Bucks committed a whopping 30 turnovers, leading to 31 Utah points.
> 
> Milwaukee, 2-1 in the pre-season, will play the Denver Nuggets on Tuesday night in Green Bay.
> 
> ...


Still rough around the edges


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yi with the start! Kid's developing way faster than I thought! And looks like his teammates are getting along with with him too.


----------

